# Superior Drummer w/ Nolly's Supraphonic Sample



## Rocco Pezzin (Mar 26, 2014)

Just my main SD sound with Nolly's sample blended with my original snare, love it!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/progressiverocco/new-drum-sound-w-nollys[/SC]


----------



## twizza (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice. What SDX library are you using?


----------



## ShreddyESP (Mar 26, 2014)

That sounds sick!


----------



## Taylord (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice dude!


----------



## Rocco Pezzin (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks dudes!



twizza said:


> Nice. What SDX library are you using?



it's a blend between the avatar kit, metal machine and metal! ezx!


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Apr 3, 2014)

Feel like sharing a preset?


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 6, 2014)

Wooooooooooah sounds nice. Thick!


----------



## RickyCigs (May 18, 2014)

This sounds hella good. Would you be willing to send me the Nolly sample? Soundcloud apparently has a download limit and I missed out on it...


----------



## guitaardvark (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm not the brightest at this still. Are you doing the blending within SD? If so how?


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jun 12, 2014)

Nollys samples are only helpful if you are using Protools btw, he doesn't do any mixing in superior. I was sad when I loaded it into sonar lol


----------



## Dominoes282 (Aug 4, 2014)

RickyCigs said:


> This sounds hella good. Would you be willing to send me the Nolly sample? Soundcloud apparently has a download limit and I missed out on it...



Here.


----------



## illimmigrant (Aug 5, 2014)

Bigredjm15 said:


> Nollys samples are only helpful if you are using Protools btw, he doesn't do any mixing in superior. I was sad when I loaded it into sonar lol


 

Why just protools as opposed to any other DAWS? Isn't it just an audio sample?


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Aug 7, 2014)

I like the writing, but I'm not the biggest fan of the snare...maybe my taste hasn't matured. Maybe it would sound better in a mix and with some final touches.


----------



## Velokki (Aug 12, 2014)

Definitely think it would sound good in a heavy mix. But just like that it's a bit too unorganic for my tastes.


----------

